# BBC3 and 4 on Sky Ireland from today (12/5/11_



## JP1234 (12 May 2011)

Taken from the Sky Help Forums, from today the following channels are finally available on Sky Ireland EPG - so we can record them at last! 

_on   	 		 		 		09-05-2011 	 		 		03:42 PM 	 	  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  - last edited on   	 		 		 		10-05-2011 	 		 		03:32 PM 	 	  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 _ 
_Hi, I've had confirmation of the EPG numbers._



_BBC Three 229_
_BBC Four 230_
_CBeebies 613_
_CBBC 614_


----------



## gipimann (12 May 2011)

Heard about this on the radio this morning - now all we need is channel 5 and ITV and we've got the lot!


----------



## legoman (12 May 2011)

Good to know.hopefully itv2,itv1HD and channel 5 will follow.


----------



## purpeller (13 May 2011)

That is great news.  I often forget them because of their previous awkward position.


----------



## gipimann (13 May 2011)

Another little nugget for Sky viewers: 

Subscribers to the Variety pack (Sky1, Living, etc) can also view Sky Arts 1 & 2 (channels 243 & 245), although they're in the Style and Culture pack.

This changed back in Feb apparently, but I don't remember hearing or reading about it, and just spotted it on Sky's website yesterday.


----------

